# Muusic Directors and Composers-in-Residence



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Today I've again been surfing the net, like every day. I found out from wikipedia that Riccardo Muti is musical director and Missy Mazzoli is composer-in-resident of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra at the present. Does anybody know of a place on the net that has listed a whole bunch of similar info, or does one have to search for each orchestra? Save me some time somebody!  I thought it was an interesting thing too take notice of. Sorry about the stupid misspelling in the title...argh!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Anyone interested in this topic or does the stupid typo scare you away? I might do some research when I feel like it. You are also welcome to feel like it


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Typo? I thought Muusic was referring to the greatest hits from the Land of Mu.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

https://www.concertgebouw.nl/en/composer-in-residence-sebastian-fagerlund?queueittoken=e_vipkaartzomerconcert~q_b15e6b04-7a34-4e61-9c1d-aa2a90c7f96e~ts_1580946114~ce_true~rt_safetynet~h_ef9c21bad594a8c3df44c4348588adeee131b9a8905309154fff6eb010dcd22c
https://lso.co.uk/more/news/1352-six-new-composers-appointed-to-lso-sounhubd-and-jerwood-composer.html
https://www.staatskapelle-dresden.de/en/concerts/composer-in-residence/

Some composers here!


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

This may help:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_principal_conductors_by_orchestra


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> This may help:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_principal_conductors_by_orchestra


Absolutely! Great help, thank-you


----------

